

Dominic Cummings's manifesto for a new British educational system - gwern
http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/804396/some-thoughts-on-education-and-political.pdf?2

======
gwern
LW discussion:
[http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/itb/interesting_critiqu...](http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/itb/interesting_critique_of_british_education_by/)

Tim Gowers says
([https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/CDyRd4sQ...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/CDyRd4sQBmK))
"He's caused a lot of controversy with some of what he writes:
[http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2013/oct/11/genetics-
tea...](http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2013/oct/11/genetics-teaching-
gove-adviser﻿")

------
glomph
Does anyone have the link to Robert Plomins paper?

~~~
gwern
Which one? Plomin has a long, prolific, and successful career, and many of his
papers are cited in it.

~~~
glomph
I meant specifically the one that all the press articles are talking about.
But fair shout. I had found his bibliography and was being lazy.

